# Bridgeport Series 1 Boss Conversion?



## rix (Apr 22, 2011)

This is my first post, so please excuse my ignorance w the protocol, etc. 
I have an older M head Bridgeport that is not as precise as I would like it to be (loose spindle, for starters), no DRO, and a broken X-axis feed unit. 

There is a BP S-1 Boss 8 for sale in my area/ asking price 3500. I have been encouraged to stay away from BOSS from one local experienced machinist. He's traveling at the moment, so I'm hoping I might get some sound advice from your community. Is it possible to convert this machine to a more modern operating system (PC based, so as to replace the tape controller, large boxes, motors, etc.) Essentially upgrade it to modern standards that can make use of Solidworks or similar CAD? If so, can you suggest some recommended vendors/products or point me in the right direction? Then, what might I expect to invest in dollars and labor to make such a conversion if possible? 

Thanks in advance.


----------



## triallyr (Sep 12, 2012)

*Re: Bridgeport Series 1 Boss Conversion?*

Hi,  The Boss machines make for good upgradable CNC knee mills.  The Boss controller is the problem, not the mill.  I have converted two Boss 5 machines and have been very happy with the results.  I gutted the controller and replaced the steppers with servos, used Gecko drives and Mach 3 as the controller.  Your machine comes with servos so you would only need to gut the controller and replace with new drives.  I had about $1500 in each machine before I started making chips.  Hope this helps.

Steven


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 13, 2012)

*Re: Bridgeport Series 1 Boss Conversion?*

rix is no longer a member of this Forum. It is a great answer though. Thanx.

 "Billy G" :thumbsup:


----------



## triallyr (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Bridgeport Series 1 Boss Conversion?*

Enthusiastic to help where I can, I failed to notice the date on the former member's post :headscratch:


----------



## Bill Gruby (Sep 14, 2012)

*Re: Bridgeport Series 1 Boss Conversion?*

Please remain enthusiac in your replies. Answers on all posts are greatly appreciated. You never know who is watching. Thanx.

 "Billy G" :thumbsup:


----------



## RichMiller (Dec 2, 2012)

*Re: Bridgeport Series 1 Boss Conversion?*

hello all
I have a bport boss 9 and have a few questions
1 can the monitor be replaced with a regular monitor? The one on it has lines in the screen and you can only see every other line of the raster
2 Can i use a drawbar to hold the QC 39 tooling in the spindle? I have a few of them and a bunch on the nmts 30 that the clamp ring doesn't hold tightly enough. I had thought of welding a surface onto them and turning them to the correct height but that doesn't seem to be a real great idea for some reason
3 what is involved in replacing the controller with mach 3 using as much of the original as possible
thanks
Rich


----------

